# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Clear Focus® ClassicVue® 50/50 View-Through Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Clear Focus® ClassicVue® 50/50 View-Through Vinyl lets you create full-color graphics with 50 percent view-through capability on glass surfaces. Offered by Imprintables Warehouse, it allows at least a 50-percent viewable area. 

It is backed with a pressure-sensitive adhesive for easy application to flat, smooth surfaces and is ideal for use on exterior vehicle windows, as well as signage applications. Made of 8-mil white composite PVC vinyl, ClassicVue® 50/50 features a pattern of 1.5 mm perforations that allow an unobstructed view through glass on one side while providing the ability to print full-color graphics on the other. 

The material features a two-to-three-year outdoor durability rating and is water resistant with an optically clear overlaminate. ClassicVue® 50/50 is available in rolls approximately 27 inches wide and 100 feet long; 36 inches wide by 100 feet long; and 54 inches wide by 100 feet long. 

For more information, including a list of compatible devices for printable media, go to Clear Focus ClassicVue 50/50 View-Through Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

